# San Francisco Anarchist Book Fair - April 9th & 10th !!



## Linda/Ziggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey all !!

Any other STPers going to be at this event ??
Let's meet up, find crash/sleeping/camp space together !?

The link:

WordPress.com


Also Homes Not Jails 'may' be trying to open a squat for the event.
They are wanting to see how many folks want/need this so
PLEASE email:

[email protected]
(This info is on the above webpage)

See ya there !


----------



## venusinpisces (Mar 26, 2011)

I will definitely be going to this and was thinking about camping at the Albany Landfill, depending on the weather. Does anyone know if people are still camping there or has it been shut down?

Thanks for the reminder. I will get in touch with Homes not Jails as well.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Cool great minds think alike !
As far as I know peeps are still at the Albany Bulb, I was checking it out online yesterday
and could'nt see any recent busts/clear outs, was planning on going there too.
If I ever move away from Ukiah I will head for the Bulb !!

I'm gonna be around the city for a few days, want to check out some cool 
activist/community type stuff, galleries, projects, free gardens, Food Not Bombs etc.
So looking for peeps to hang with anyway a few days before or after the book faire ?

Keep in touch & will be cool to meet you!

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## venusinpisces (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok, I will be looking forward to getting out there because I lived in Oakland for 3 years and for some stupid reason never made it to the Bulb that whole time. I'm only in town for the weekend but will send you a PM with contact info soon. Seeya!


----------



## Cade (Mar 26, 2011)

But wouldn't an anarchist book fair be the embodiment of what you are fighting against?


----------



## venusinpisces (Mar 26, 2011)

Cade said:


> But wouldn't an anarchist book fair be the embodiment of what you are fighting against?


Yeah, because reading is so authoritarian!


----------



## CXR1037 (Mar 27, 2011)

If I go, I'll be there badmouthing it the entire time. 
Went to last year's pitiful excuse of a show. Fucking worthless and just solidified my anti-anarchist sentiments. 
- Every book is the same re-hashed nonfiction nonsense that's tl;dr. Where's the fiction? Where are the good books?
- No fiction!
- Lierre Keith getting pied in the face by a bunch of vegan psychos. I've seen more open mindedness in the white supremacist community. 
- Oogles everywhere


----------



## venusinpisces (Mar 27, 2011)

Then why are you going?


----------



## CXR1037 (Mar 27, 2011)

1. Make fun of people, 2. excuse to ride trains (even though I'm sure some drunk fucking oogle is going to say I didn't ride trains because I'm clean), 3. friends are going, 4. make fun of people.


----------



## Cade (Mar 27, 2011)

> Yeah, because reading is so authoritarian!


No. Because an organized event for the promotion of Anarchy doesn't make any fucking sense.


----------



## venusinpisces (Mar 27, 2011)

From the wikipedia entry on anarchy:
Most often, the term "anarchy" describes the simple absence of publicly recognized government or enforced political authority.[1][2] When used in this sense, anarchy may[3] or may not[4] imply political disorder or lawlessness within a society. In another sense, anarchy may not refer to a complete lack of authority or political organization, but instead refer to a social state characterized by absolute direct democracy[5] or libertarianism.[4]​
Nowhere in this definition is there a commandment stating "Though shalt not organize book fairs". Let me also suggest that you look into examples of ungoverned communities because you will see that the majority of them were very literate and, in fact, education was a necessary tool that enabled those communities' recognition of unjust social institutions. 
History of anarchist communities - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CXR1037 (Mar 27, 2011)

>History
>anarchist communities

Does not compute.

What all these idiots fail to realize is that anarchy isn't palatable. But wrap it up in a good story (V for Vendetta!) or good music (Blackbird Raum!) and people pay a little more attention.

Blargh, I'm ded.


----------



## venusinpisces (Mar 27, 2011)

I also think the anarchist scene has many glaring flaws. However, I'm going because they're involved in a lot of worthwhile projects that need support. As for history, your statement that ungoverned and non-hierarchical societies have never existed is not grounded in historical fact. If anyone wants to formulate an argument longer than a sentence or two then I will respond. But if you don't even read the links that are already there then I'm just wasting my time.


----------



## CXR1037 (Mar 27, 2011)

I meant it more along the lines of anarchist communities have no long histories. They're transitionary stages between one horrible form of government to the next. 

If you're arguing with strangers on the internet instead of getting out there and making a difference, aren't you already wasting your time?


----------



## venusinpisces (Mar 27, 2011)

CXR1037 said:


> I meant it more along the lines of anarchist communities have no long histories. They're transitionary stages between one horrible form of government to the next.


For the overwhelming majority of human history, we existed in relatively non-hierarchical hunter gatherer communities. What this indicates is that competition and predatory behavior are not a necessary part of human nature but are instead a function of environment which can be changed through intelligent design of our surroundings.



CXR1037 said:


> If you're arguing with strangers on the internet instead of getting out there and making a difference, aren't you already wasting your time?


Personally, I find the ideas of people I disagree with to be the most engaging because they help me to refine my perspective in ways that might not happen otherwise. Since I've been doing some writing for independent media this actually helps to motivate me in other areas as well. Of course, I do have a limited amount of time with which to be discussing these issues so the dialogue will not be endless.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Mar 28, 2011)

I started this thread to hook up with other folks who will be going to this event.
Not to start a discussion about anarchism.

So folks who are going - SEE YOU THERE !
Here is to connections, creativity, positivity, community.

WASTERS & SPOILERS GET A LIFE! And start YOUR discussion someplace else on this site!


----------



## jaren (Mar 29, 2011)

I wish I could go to this so bad! too bad im on the other side of the continent. And even if i did get there in a week then I would have to cross Americas states again for the 15th. So ill probably just stay around the atlantic. Too bad maybe next time


----------



## pigeon (Apr 1, 2011)

gonna try and make it to this. thanks for setting up the post i definitely want to check out possible places to stay up there.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Apr 1, 2011)

Homes Not Jails might be opening a squat, and there are punk & travelers houses all lover the Bay Area.
Hook up with me when ya get there.


----------

